# Bow hunters ( information )



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just thought I give all you bow hunters out there a little bit of information. I have decide to go ahead and bring in a line of bows into the new store. I got my dealer status apporved for Alpine Archery. Starting with in the next couple of weeks I will have there line of bows in the store. I am still working on all the accessories the go along with them. Even though it is a little late in the season, maybe this will help you guys out. I would like to hear some input from you guys on guys prefer for arrows, broadheads, sights, and etc. While I am still getting all my stuff together I would like to have what you are always looking for. Hope to hear some input.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My 1st "good" bow was an Alpine.....I shot that thing fer years.....They were, at the time, only popular in the north and west region.....I don't think they really have took off down here but my Alpine was a quality bow!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have the means carry more than one manufacture of bows, dont limit yourself to just one. Everyone carries Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech. I would get on archerytalk and look at other manufactures that others dont carry. There are hundreds. With your location you can rule out Mathews and very possible Bowtech and Hoyt.

Do your homework, a poorly setup bow with the wrong arrow is just as dangerous as a gun. Study and learn the different arrow spines. I cant tell you how many time Ive seen people shooting 70lbs with arrows that are rated for 50lbs, its a catastrophic failure waiting to happen.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/index.php


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is why I decided on Alpine. The archery companies hold pretty tight to territory restrictions. I have been doing all my research. There is more to bows than I would have guessed. But, I think that Alpine will be a good addition for the bow community. My first couple of bows will be in next week sometime. I am still working on the different accessories that will be needed. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

try getting companies like elite, strothers, martin, rytera just to name a few that nobody in this area carries

also check your pm's


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*bow*

My alzheimers is kicking in but I ran into a new line in a store while in Montgomery. It's manufactured in Tallahassee. Let me tell you that is one fine bow. I liked it better than Mathews and Hoyt. I would have bought one but we had a lay off coming up at work. Good thing I didn't 60% of us got laid off Dec 31. Recently heard about your store. You have a great rep. We need a good place around here. I will come in and check it out. Good luck with the endeavor.:thumbup:


----------

